# Sweet Baby Ray's Grilling Sauce: A short review



## fired up (Jul 22, 2009)

So I picked up a jar of the new SBR grilling sauce.



Here is a pic of the sauce. A bit thicker than original SBRs, it has large chunks of black pepper and other spices.



I did not have time to fire up the smoker so I grilled up some assorted bone in pork loin steaks, a little shells & cheese, some steamed broccoli and whomp biscuits. The whole meal was done in about 15 minutes (Rachel Ray can kiss my @$$)



The grilling sauce pretty much tastes like the original. I think it might have a bit of lemon pepper in it. I will stick with the original when I use a store bought bbq sauce.

Thanks for looking!

Brad


----------



## ronp (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, nice looking meal also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 23, 2009)

The wife bought two bottles of their BBQ Sauce, Original and Honey the other day.  

I wasn't impressed with them.  It could be because here in Kansas City we have way too many excellent sauces to choose from dome grocery stores have probably close to a hundred varieties on the shelves


----------



## rickw (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I too am not a fan of SBR sauces. My favorite for now is Stubbs Hot and Spicy.


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree. Stubbs is a lot better, but around here in SW Missouri there are just too many much better sauces available~ Curley's comes to mind~ that's my favorite.


----------

